# Parking at Toledo Amtrak station



## OnTheRoad (Jul 18, 2018)

Is it still free and is it located where it was five years ago?


----------



## Tony in Ann Arbor (Jul 19, 2018)

We parked there in March. It's the same as it has been for years - lighted, safe, and free.

Tony


----------

